# New to power carving bowls



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 8, 2018)

So for some reason this past week I've been thinking of what I could do in my woodworking that I haven't seen locally, and something different and cool. Ended up seeing the Australian burls guy post something and remembered seeing his power carved burl bowls. Thought they looked amazing and really wanted to give that a go. Ebay had a 20% off coupon the other day so I ordered a mini turbo plane and their contour sander, has anyone ever used either? Tips or suggestions? Def want to try it on cheaper wood first that's for sure. Thought about getting the regular turbo plane but figured it wouldn't work out as well for narrow burls and what not.


----------



## jasonb (Jun 8, 2018)

I have only done a handful of bowls with power carving so I am still a novice. I am a fan of the contour sander as it leaves a silky smooth finish on aussie Burls. I picked up a used arbortech woodcarver so I typically hog out the bowl and shape the profile with that then switch to a kutzall carbide disc to further refine the shape and then finish with the contour sander.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 8, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I have only done a handful of bowls with power carving so I am still a novice. I am a fan of the contour sander as it leaves a silky smooth finish on aussie Burls. I picked up a used arbortech woodcarver so I typically hog out the bowl and shape the profile with that then switch to a kutzall carbide disc to further refine the shape and then finish with the contour sander.


Which of their discs do you use? Trying to think of the best way to secure the bowls to make them. Thought about using wood and screw it into a base around the bowl so it can't move since I figured clamping might be tricky and get in the way.


----------



## jasonb (Jun 8, 2018)

I have their kutzall coarse disk, but wish I had the medium instead. I secure the piece on a Rockwell jawhorse which works great.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 8, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I have their kutzall coarse disk, but wish I had the medium instead. I secure the piece on a Rockwell jawhorse which works great.


Trying to think of something I have around the shop and not spend more money after the splurging I did this week haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2018)

jasonb said:


> I have their kutzall coarse disk, but wish I had the medium instead. I secure the piece on a Rockwell jawhorse which works great.


Would you please post a picture of this, if possible? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 9, 2018)

Got the mini turbo today and sander, of course I had to mow during my sons nap time, and gotta build a fence tomorrow around our garden, hopefully I can find some time to test it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 9, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Would you please post a picture of this, if possible? Thanks! Chuck


Will do. Maybe a day or two but I'll post some pics soon and of the carved bowl thats been on and off again but in progress...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 10, 2018)

Gave it a shot today, of course what sucks is the burl I’m using looked perfect on the outside but had a bunch of cracks internally. Had a lot of tear out and couldn’t get a decently smooth surface with the mini turbo. The sanding thing seems pretty nice but 80 grit isn’t going to smooth out the ridges very quickly. Ordered a king arther 2” disc, hoping it can smooth things out more before sanding. Pics aren’t the best to show it off, just a progress shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2018)

Sounds like you have all the proper tools Jason, just a matter now of time with hands-on. Just my opinion, but if your looking to get into power carving seriously, start with some crap wood before you take on the sweet stuff....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 10, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Sounds like you have all the proper tools Jason, just a matter now of time with hands-on. Just my opinion, but if your looking to get into power carving seriously, start with some crap wood before you take on the sweet stuff....



Yea that probably would have been the smart thing to do haha, luckily I haven't blown through the bottom or something yet. I kind of want to see if I can take it down past the cracks but that could be iffy. Not sure if filling them would be a good idea, could use turquoise but not sire how that'd look with it.


----------



## jasonb (Jun 10, 2018)

Brown starbond ca works well for me filling in cracks. They typically become hard to notice unless you are looking for them.


----------



## jasonb (Jun 10, 2018)

@Nature Man Here is a pic of my setup

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 10, 2018)

I was an idiot and did it in my shop haha, need to get something set up to do it outside.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 10, 2018)

jasonb said:


> @Nature Man Here is a pic of my setup
> 
> View attachment 148548
> 
> View attachment 148549


Your Rockwell Jawhorse looks really nifty! Can think of several uses for it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2018)

Sorry Joseph, I called you Jason...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 11, 2018)

Was looking at the back of the burl, no cracks, so question is, should I keep grinding to get rid of the cracks? Def could be risky though and could potentially ruin it if not careful, but there sure are a lot of cracks that take away from it I think.


----------



## jasonb (Jun 11, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Was looking at the back of the burl, no cracks, so question is, should I keep grinding to get rid of the cracks? Def could be risky though and could potentially ruin it if not careful, but there sure are a lot of cracks that take away from it I think.


My vote is fill the cracks with sawdust and ca. Grinding down sounds too risky, to a possible point of no return. Good luck in whichever direction you go, will be waiting to see the final result


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 11, 2018)

jasonb said:


> My vote is fill the cracks with sawdust and ca. Grinding down sounds too risky, to a possible point of no return. Good luck in whichever direction you go, will be waiting to see the final result


Waiting for the medium disc to arrive tomorrow to help level things out since trying to sand them level would take forever. That was one problem I had with the turbo, easy to take a chunk out, still need to work on my control I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 12, 2018)

Got the medium disc today, was def easier to control and level things out, still left things rough as poop though. A fine grit one might work, or I might try to make my own sanding discs with 60 grit or something. I was lucky enough and just used my random orbit sander to help get the scuff marks off. For the cracks, I filled them with some...... turquoise. Sanding tomorrow and then gotta decide on a finish.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jasonb (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking good


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2018)

Thats looking great Joseph! I have the medium and fine disc. I agree the medium leaves a pretty rough finish, even the fine one still needs quite a bit of work. The sanding discs they make for angle grinders, in the finer grits, has helped me get it smooth on some of my projects

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 13, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Thats looking great Joseph! I have the medium and fine disc. I agree the medium leaves a pretty rough finish, even the fine one still needs quite a bit of work. The sanding discs they make for angle grinders, in the finer grits, has helped me get it smooth on some of my projects


Thanks, yea I think the little sander with be good for fine grits but not taking off a bunch of rough stuff. Gotta decide if I want a high gloss finish or oil and what to do with the bottom. Cut a flat spot or leave it natural, sits pretty flat but not perfect. Thoughts?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 13, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Thanks, yea I think the little sander with be good for fine grits but not taking off a bunch of rough stuff. Gotta decide if I want a high gloss finish or oil and what to do with the bottom. Cut a flat spot or leave it natural, sits pretty flat but not perfect. Thoughts?


Personally, I would probably make at least a small flat on the bottom with my belt sander....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jun 13, 2018)

Turquoise in there, sanded to 600 grit and using forbys(think that’s what it’s called) high gloss tung oil. It’s just wiped down with mineral spirits for the pic though.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 13, 2018)

That's coming out beautiful. I really like the turquoise in it. Sideways it looks like a wave but that's just me braddah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

